# Commas are important



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)




----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ooooer! Fruitcake!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ooooer! Fruitcake!


Oh gawd, I hope fb doesn't see this one. :surprise:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Why are comma's so important to us pedant's?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> Why are comma's so important to us pedant's?


Shame on you:surprise::laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They help support the bottom of the barrel, where this came from.>Not your usual style Geoff.

cabby


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

747 said:


> Oh gawd, I hope fb doesn't see this one. :surprise:


>

:sign10:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> They help support the bottom of the barrel, where this came from.>Not your usual style Geoff.
> 
> cabby


I don't know which of my posts you were referring to Philip.

If the OP, I posted it and 'Reported' it - because of the Canadian connection - look where it was displayed.

If No. 5 , it was a jokey response to 'pippin's jokey post with deliberately misplaced apostrophes.

Both were meant as a bit of humour - but they may have missed their marks. It was laughed at on Fruitcakes, so maybe it should have stayed there.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> They help support the bottom of the barrel, where this came from.>Not your usual style Geoff.
> 
> cabby


I don't know which of my posts you were referring to Philip.

If the OP, I posted it and 'Reported' it - because of the Canadian connection - look where it was displayed.

If No. 5 , it was a jokey response to 'pippin's jokey post with deliberately misplaced apostrophes.

Both were meant as a bit of humour - but they may have missed their marks - must have done if I have to explain. It was laughed at on Fruitcakes, so maybe it should have stayed there.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The responses on FC were blooming funnier as well Geoff.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well that definitely confirms where it should have stayed then.

I did smile, but not for here I thought.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Well that definitely confirms where it should have stayed then.
> 
> I did smile, but not for here I thought.
> 
> cabby


Odd. At least its funny. Some of the racist crap and other tripe spouted on here is way more offensive IMO. That seems ok though but the Brits are clearly still uncomfortable when it comes to sex or near the knuckle jokes a about it eh?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Agreed Barry. It's a long time since I cried tears of laughter, wet myself or sprayed Coffee over my keyboard on Facts. :frown2:

However, there is one forum where it happens daily. :wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> Agreed Barry. It's a long time since I cried tears of laughter, wet myself or sprayed Coffee over my keyboard on Facts. :frown2:
> 
> However, there is one forum where it happens daily. :wink2:


Where is that then?

But only costs £00.00 Less VAT?:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Well that definitely confirms where it should have stayed then.
> 
> I did smile, but not for here I thought.
> 
> cabby


Cabby

Shall we wait to see if those North of the 49th Parallel either

1 Get it

2 Laugh

3 Respond

4 Ban me

Or any combination.

Meanwhile, I might get on with my life.

Geoff


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

It didn't even produce a small spurt of a response.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe my response was over the top, yes well it was yes, but I put that down to who posted it, rather surprised me.never seen you post on that level before.

I did not know that there was a free forum that excels in humour.:wink2::wink2:

cabby

Barryd, most of that goes on the subs section surely, where we agreed it was ok up to a certain point and we self moderate it.I think it caught me off balance as it was not what I expected from the op.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> If the OP, I posted it and 'Reported' it - because of the Canadian connection - look where it was displayed.
> 
> Geoff


I bet they don't get it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I bet they don't get it.


Kev

I also suspect they might not but it will be interesting to find out which is why I posted it and reported it.

There may also be some on here who have not got it.

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, after my chemotherapy I have not got it, whatever "it" is.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Latest news:

Nicholsong eats, shoots and leaves!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Latest news:
> 
> Nicholsong eats, shoots and leaves!


I decide to give the Canadians a bit more time to respond - after all I am still waiting a long time for them to come back with information from their 'Technical Team' for the 'wrong time' on posts (at least here).

For those of you who did not understand the point about commas there will be an explanation, but I am surprised it should be needed.

P.S Viv, I have not become Australian nor a Wombat - yet

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I decide to give the Canadians a bit more time to respond - after all I am still waiting a long time for them to come back with information from their 'Technical Team' for the 'wrong time' on posts (at least here).
> 
> For those of you who did not understand the point about commas there will be an explanation, but I am surprised it should be needed.
> 
> Geoff


They're not all as cleverer as wot we is Geoff > >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They're not all as cleverer as wot we is Geoff > >


Maybe they have all got very clean minds?:wink2:

But this started about the punctuation - the lack of which to avoid misconstruing should have been obvious.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They must have if they need an invitation

What!!

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe they have all got very clean minds?:wink2:
> 
> But this started about the punctuation - the lack of which to avoid misconstruing should have been obvious.


Ditto my quote. For those not so erudite, it's the title of a book,.

"In _Eats, Shoots & Leaves_, former editor Lynne Truss, gravely concerned about our current grammatical state, boldly defends proper punctuation. She proclaims, in her delightfully urbane, witty, and very English way, that it is time to look at our commas and semicolons and see them as the wonderful and necessary things they are. Using examples from literature, history, neighborhood signage, and her own imagination, Truss shows how meaning is shaped by commas and apostrophes, and the hilarious consequences of punctuation gone awry." quote from Amazon.>>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe they have all got very clean minds?:wink2:


Yeah that'll be it Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Never mind those north of the 49th (largely) parallel.

It's those *south* of it we should really be worried about


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Ditto my quote. For those not so erudite, it's the title of a book,.
> 
> "In _Eats, Shoots & Leaves_, former editor Lynne Truss, gravely concerned about our current grammatical state, boldly defends proper punctuation. She proclaims, in her delightfully urbane, witty, and very English way, that it is time to look at our commas and semicolons and see them as the wonderful and necessary things they are. Using examples from literature, history, neighborhood signage, and her own imagination, Truss shows how meaning is shaped by commas and apostrophes, and the hilarious consequences of punctuation gone awry." quote from Amazon.>>>


I did not know about Lynne Truss's book, only the Australian joke, although I have read Times pieces by here on punctuation.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen the author and book on a TV Show recently, she kept referring back to the Panda joke.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doing this on tablet, hoping it works.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Maybe my response was over the top, yes well it was yes, but I put that down to who posted it, rather surprised me.never seen you post on that level before.
> 
> I did not know that there was a free forum that excels in humour.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> ...


Just goes to show, you can never quite get the measure of someone on a forum. That Nicholsong, I've met him. Mad as box of frogs in real life, wears his underpants on his head and two pencils up his nose. And to think they put him in charge of airliners with real passengers on board. . Complete Fruitcake. He's also my bessy mate so maybe that speaks volumes an all.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Doing this on tablet, hoping it works.


Kev

Thanks for that. It was interesting and additionally, I was impressed by the analysis of the teacher, who was obviously a first-rate teacher in my book.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Thanks for that. It was interesting and additionally, I was impressed by the analysis of the teacher, who was obviously a first-rate teacher in my book.
> 
> Geoff


Loads more on there too.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> Just goes to show, you can never quite get the measure of someone on a forum. That Nicholsong, I've met him. Mad as box of frogs in real life, wears his underpants on his head and two pencils up his nose. And to think they put him in charge of airliners with real passengers on board. . Complete Fruitcake. *He's also my bessy mate* so maybe that speaks volumes an all.


What's Tuggy going to say about that? :surprise:>

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> What's Tuggy going to say about that? :surprise:>
> 
> Chris


He's too busy sucking up to Jan and Sandra to notice > >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Just goes to show, you can never quite get the measure of someone on a forum. That Nicholsong, I've met him. Mad as box of frogs in real life, wears his underpants on his head and two pencils up his nose. And to think they put him in charge of airliners with real passengers on board. . Complete Fruitcake. He's also my bessy mate so maybe that speaks volumes an all.


You called me a 'bessy'

You will be hearing from my lawyers>

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

XXX to Bessy Mate

[Thinks - this should give him something to think about when quaffing his Leffe, or 'Mouton Magna' - that's what he re-labels the boxed stuff before he re-sells it in Barney Market]


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> He's too busy sucking up to Jan and Sandra to notice > >


Excuse me

Tuggy are you two timing me?.

I thought I was your love

Jan can be your friend

Me I am your love

Until such times you meet the love of your life

And I'm waiting fingers crossed

You will be an absolute steal for someone my babe
Sandra


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Blimey I thought this was a respectable forum, all this talk about sex, double entendre's, people loving other people and other form's of general debauchery.

I think it's time to ask for my money back :frown2::frown2:

M


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You love it

Cheap at the price

£12 for general debauchery

Now where can you get a bargain like that?

Aldra


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I was just thinking the same.:drinking::drinking:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> What's Tuggy going to say about that? :surprise:>
> 
> Chris


Fair point. One of my Bessy mates then. We dont want Tuggys bottom lip coming out and quivering do we? 

You watch. He will come on now and tell everyone how I drank all his booze and what a crap friend I am. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Excuse me
> Tuggy are you two timing me?.
> I thought I was your love
> Jan can be your friend
> ...


I´ve just discovered my name is being mentioned willy nilly.
Not guilty, I´m still suffering from the last tongue lashing.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nothing willy nilly in mentioning your name Jan

Methinks you protest too much WINK 

Sandra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"willy" - Trust you Aldra!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Willy willy Jan Jan Nilly Nilly


----------

